# Old world terrestrial T's?????



## cervantes (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi

I was just wondering if anyone knew which of the old world T's were terrestrial?

Also which old world T's are pet holes and which are out a bit more? 

Thankyou


----------



## renton (Jun 24, 2008)

One thing i have found with my baboons is different "personalitys" i have 5 cobalt blue juvi's, 4 are pet holes while one is always sitting out. All kept the same, same heat, same substrate, same RUBS.
Same with my OBTs.

You normally find its the hair flickers that are terrestrial, i assume so they can defend themselves while out in the open.-NOT A STATMENT, JUST MAKES SENCE. :2thumb:


----------



## cervantes (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. 

I have alergys to cats and dust, so I think I'll probably be sensitive to T hairs aswell. That's why I'm looking at old world species. 

OBT's are my first choice so far. I'm not worried about reputation/speed, I know how to be careful.


----------



## renton (Jun 24, 2008)

No probs mate. Im allergy free and the only hairs on a T that get to me are Blondi.:2thumb:


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

renton said:


> You normally find its the hair flickers that are terrestrial, i assume so they can defend themselves while out in the open.-NOT A STATMENT, JUST MAKES SENCE. :2thumb:


LOL, there's no hair flickers in the Old World species. And there are a few New World species that don't have urticating hairs eg. Psalmopoeus genus
so if you're after tarantula that don't have these irritating hairs you could consider Baboons, Pokies, Earth Tigers, Psalmos, Tapinauchenius.

I'd suggest Psalmopoeus cambridgei as a good starter with these more aggressive tarantula.


----------



## Willenium (Apr 17, 2008)

Poxicator said:


> LOL, there's no hair flickers in the Old World species. And there are a few New World species that don't have urticating hairs eg. Psalmopoeus genus
> so if you're after tarantula that don't have these irritating hairs you could consider Baboons, Pokies, Earth Tigers, Psalmos, Tapinauchenius.
> 
> I'd suggest Psalmopoeus cambridgei as a good starter with these more aggressive tarantula.


He's after a terrestrial I think. Can't really recommend anything. Cobalt with small amount of subby :hmm:


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

Willenium said:


> He's after a terrestrial I think. Can't really recommend anything. Cobalt with small amount of subby :hmm:


sorry, im not here to contribute but i love your signature message thing, really made me laugh, very true!!


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Willenium said:


> He's after a terrestrial I think. Can't really recommend anything. Cobalt with small amount of subby :hmm:


Thats not fair...

There are no old world T's that aren't pet holes lol OBT's don't always burrow but if they don't then they block themselves in with web so you still don't see 'em!


----------



## cervantes (Apr 24, 2008)

Oh well, it doesn't look good. 

Back to the drawing board I guess:whistling2:

Maybe I'll take a chance on the hair flickers. I don't intend to handle so as long as I'm carefull it'll be cool. Though I'm not sure that I am alergic yet, and it may only be a mild response. 

Thanks for the replys, I'll get a spider one day.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

There are 6 types of urticating hair, some more irritating than others. The most irritating come from the Lasiodora, Acanthoscurria, Theraphosa, Nhandu, Megaphoboema & Brachypelma so you might want to avoid them. You might also look for species where the urticating hairs are not airborne.


----------



## steveyruss (Feb 19, 2008)

I can't think of any old world species that are terrestrial, maybe you should get an OTB, they seem to do a bit of everything.


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Apart from the psalm genus and Togo starbursts these are one of my fave old world tarantulas. Malaysian Earth Tiger Tarantula Care Sheet

As far as im aware all old world are burrowing or arboreal.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

steveyruss said:


> I can't think of any old world species that are terrestrial, maybe you should get an OTB, they seem to do a bit of everything.


really? mmm!*
*Citharischius crawshayi, Hysterocrates gigas, Chilobrachys fimbriatus, Pterinochilus, Heteroscodra Maculata, Stromatapelma Calceatum, Haploplema lividum, etc.

Perhaps you could look into Australian spiders? although I know nothing about these.


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Poxicator said:


> Perhaps you could look into Australian spiders? although I know nothing about these.


Id avoid Australian species if at all possible until you really know what your doing. I wouldn't want to deal with them myself for another year. If one came up to me in Australia id be beating it to death with a stick with the crys of "SHIZAM". Australian species are not to be messed with.


----------



## steveyruss (Feb 19, 2008)

Poxicator said:


> really? mmm!*
> *Citharischius crawshayi, Hysterocrates gigas, Chilobrachys fimbriatus, Pterinochilus, Heteroscodra Maculata, Stromatapelma Calceatum, Haploplema lividum, etc.
> 
> Perhaps you could look into Australian spiders? although I know nothing about these.


But not a single one of those are terrestrial, they are mostly burrowers! OBT's seem comfortable to either burrow or web their enclosure in arboreal fashion.

Australian species are notoriously difficult to get hold of, I wouldn't mind some myself.


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

steveyruss said:


> Australian species are notoriously difficult to get hold of, I wouldn't mind some myself.


Blame Australias ban on exporting. I think a few German suppliers have them if you really want them.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

steveyruss said:


> But not a single one of those are terrestrial, they are mostly burrowers! OBT's seem comfortable to either burrow or web their enclosure in arboreal fashion.
> 
> Australian species are notoriously difficult to get hold of, I wouldn't mind some myself.


I think you're confusing the word terrestrial, it means merely living on or in the ground as opposed to arboreal, aerial or aquatic.


----------



## steveyruss (Feb 19, 2008)

Lucifus said:


> Blame Australias ban on exporting. I think a few German suppliers have them if you really want them.


You can import all types of inverts from the continent, the hobby seems much larger over there and their laws are far more relaxed. I don't think I'd risk the delivery at this time of year though :whip:


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Technically Peter is right, they are ground dwellers, but the term for a burrower is Fossorial. So reallllllllllllly we've only been talking about fossorial spiders... none are properly terrestrial. (coz i think we all know he means one thats out and about all the time, i.e a brachy without hairs!)


----------



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

renton said:


> No probs mate. Im allergy free and the only hairs on a T that get to me are Blondi.:2thumb:


Same here. Itch like a bitch don't they!:devil:


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Lucifus said:


> Id avoid Australian species if at all possible until you really know what your doing. I wouldn't want to deal with them myself for another year. If one came up to me in Australia id be beating it to death with a stick with the crys of "SHIZAM". Australian species are not to be messed with.


LOL! Shizam?!


----------



## cervantes (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice thread. Thanks for the information.


----------

